# General Fire Codes



## ericnush (Jan 19, 2009)

****Post Deleted****


----------



## museav (Jan 19, 2009)

As has been discussed elsewhere, NFPA (NFPA) with any local code modifications and, most importantly, however the local fire officials interpret those. Not trying to be obtuse, but for many details it really does come down to how the people with the authority for your facility interpret and apply the codes.

Also keep in mind that other codes such as local building codes, NEC (National Electrical Code) and ADA (The Americans with Disabilities Act) can also affect aisles and egress paths, aisle lighting and so on.


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 19, 2009)

There is no all encompassing document that lists fire codes for all theatres and performance venues. The NFPA is a good resource, but fire codes vary from region to region. If you're serious about learning what you can do for your venue, request a walkthrough with your local fire marshal. This individual, more than anyone else, will be able to bring any violations to light, and should be willing to work with you in determining how to address those issues. Just bare in mind that the fire marshal only has jurisdiction over issues that relate to fire codes. For other safety related issues, it might be worth the effort to arrange for OSHA and your local building inspector to do a walkthrough of your space. Just bear in mind, that when these people bring a problem to your attention that you are required to address that problem within a specified period of time.

With that said, we have had walkthroughs done by all three of these agencies, and as outsiders they found safety issues, that while in hindsight were fairly obvious, I would never even have thought to look for. Most of the issues they brought up were relatively minor and easy to fix. Some, however, were a bit more serious and required a significant capital investment on the part of the company to fix. Overall though, we have a safer facility now thanks to our local fire marshal, the city building inspector, and the CalOSHA inspector.


----------



## Sayen (Jan 22, 2009)

Along with physical elements, you should have a plan for certain emergencies and discuss that with your crew. When a fire breaks out, and lighting fails, and four hundred patrons are trapped in a theater, the best situation is one in which your crew can quickly and safely respond and evacuate people.


----------

